# frozen embryos



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

i wonder if someone could give me some advice if possible.
does anyone know if it is legal to advertise for embryos.
i know you can advertise for egg doners or shares but im a bit miffed as to embryos.
thanks sue


----------

